# Vehicle Technician - Reserves



## johnsmith2020 (12 Jul 2022)

Hello,

I am interested in joining the CF as a reserve vehicle technician.  I was just wondering how long would it take to progress to your QL5 (in terms of years spent in from beginning of military career to the start of QL5 training) as I'd like to get a red seal for automotive service technician but can't decide if I should do it through the military reserve or on my own in the civilian world. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Jul 2022)

You should be aware that some provinces (_since the individual provinces administer Red Seal programs separately_) only recognize "Regular Force" qualifications.

e.g., Alberta



			https://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/SOURCES/PDFS/forms/Summary_Recognized_Credentials.pdf
		



> * Only qualification levels issued to REGULAR FORCE MEMBERS are recognized.


----------



## johnsmith2020 (12 Jul 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> You should be aware that some provinces (_since the individual provinces administer Red Seal programs separately_) only recognize "Regular Force" qualifications.
> 
> e.g., Alberta
> 
> ...


Awesome I did not know that.  I'm currently located in Ontario so would this website (*https://www.skilledtradesontario.ca...ea-application-guide-and-form-en-jan-2022.pdf) *be equivalent to the one you sent?  If it is, it does not specify if it is only for Regular Force so would Reserve be including?

Thanks


----------

